# Mileage Trekker



## SteveNBham (Dec 30, 2015)

Mileage Trakker (I couldn't edit title)

So a friend told me about this product. His accountant told him.

I bought it and the annual mileage recording. It plugs into my car and texts me.

Literally records everytrip number of miles, you select personal or business.

Its expensive having to buy it; however, it is a one time cost. I have been using it for a week now. I am self employed in full time work and part time Uber so I have teo business miles I write off.

Every day unless under time, I turn it on to and from work. About one day a week, I get a PAX request that I always accept to help show that it is legitimate.

https://www.mileagetrakker.net


----------



## StarzykCPA (Aug 6, 2015)

That's a good idea. There are also a bunch of apps available that serve the same purpose, but likely are a little less accurate than something that plugs directly into your car. At least some are free though!


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Here's another: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009SA8UTQ/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------

